# spray foam insulation.



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

Both of my RV's seem to have been insulated underneath the floor and dash using some sort of spray foam insulation. It looks similar to expanding builders foam.
I've recently had to rebuild the dash in my Landau due to water ingress at the front screen and would now like to replace all the foam insulation that I had to chip/rip off to get at the rotten wood.

Question. 
Does any one know if spray foam insulation (similar to that used in narrow baot shells) is available in spray cans for DIY use?
I've tried a can of expanding builders foam but it didnn't have enough "stiction" to hold it's own weight and simply fell off the underside of the dash panel.

Ta


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Paul

What about 
this. We have got some damp in the off side cab wall so will be doing the same over the next week or so

stew


----------



## 100790 (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi Stew

Good link. It never ceases to amaze me the number of useful items that come up on this forum.

Hope I never have to use it but have booked marked it just in case.

Geoff


----------

